# άρτιο κατά παρέκκλιση και οικοδομήσιμο



## crystal (Apr 7, 2009)

Συνήθως το βάζω buildable land plot, αλλά τώρα που έχουμε και την παρέκκλιση, τι κάνουμε, μου λέτε; Ακούω προτάσεις.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 7, 2009)

Δες εδώ τι λένε οι Κύπριοι για την παρέκκλιση.


----------



## crystal (Apr 7, 2009)

Βuildable through departure;


----------



## Elsa (Apr 7, 2009)

Καλό ακούγεται. Επιπλέον, κάτι που είχαμε συζητήσει, εδώ ή κάπου αλλού, είναι το θέμα της έκφρασης «άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο» που είναι πλεονασμός και δεν μεταφράζεται.


----------



## crystal (Apr 7, 2009)

Είχαμε πει ότι δεν μεταφράζεται ολόκληρη η φράση; Εντύπωση μου κάνει...
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Έλσα! :)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 7, 2009)

Εννοώ οτι μεταφράζοντας απλώς buildable αφήνουμε έξω το άρτιο. Το είχε βάλει θέμα ο Nickel-λέγε-με-τώρα-user5, σε ένα άλλο, παλιό φόρουμ, δες εδώ, σε σχέση μάλλον με απόδοση που είχε δοθεί στο proz.


----------



## crystal (Apr 7, 2009)

Ααα, ΟΚ! ......


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2009)

Για το «κατά παρέκκλιση» θα προτιμούσα «by way of exception». Το «departure» πρέπει να συνοδεύεται και από την υπόλοιπη φλυαρία.


----------

